# NC Golden Rescue underway



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

As some of you may know, DVGRR is in the process of rescuing 23 Goldens and mixes that were to be euthanized this week. They are on the way back to PA with 21 of the dogs, unfortunately 2 ran off into the woods and they were not able to get them.  

If you go to Facebook and look up DVGRR FB page you will find updates and pictures. You will also find a link to a message from Robin Adams. Please like their page and share it, ask all of your friends to share it too. 

If possible please consider making a donation, even $5 dollars will help to offset the costs with rescuing these dogs. You can also go to DVGRR website at Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue click on "donations".

Please visit the FB page, they do amazing work to help Goldens in need. If you know of a Golden in need please let DVGRR know. They are there to help, and I can attest to the facility and the people there, they are truly Golden Guardian Angels. 

Please help - By sharing the website, making a donation, volunteering if you're close by or by adopting a Golden in need. Thank you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Is someone out looking for the lost dogs ???


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know, asked but haven't heard yet. I hope so!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The picture of the two goldens,in the concrete room, looks terrible.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This ended up being a nightmare. Thank goodness for DVGRR and the rescues that they have arranged to help out. When the first FB posts went out, it was made to sound like this person started off with two goldens and just let them breed, have a litter, then the puppies would breed, etc (our group actually took in a ton of dogs from this sort of situation before). But then the pictures were sent and it turns out that the two original dogs likely bred and then the puppies bred with whatever male dog that came along and those puppies did the same. The batch of puppies that our group was sent a picture of were black and tan and black and white with one blonde in the group.

DVGRR was fabulous and said they could find homes for these dogs (our group would have struggled finding homes for them with their unknown breeds in their background) and they saved their lives. If anyone can even make a small donation, it would help immensely!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

The dogs are all at Golden Gateway, got in late last night. They are settled in and DVGRR has posted pictures and updates on their FB page.

Please stop by and say "hi" - looks like a lot of mixes as the women who had the dogs never neutered or spayed, they lived under the porch (outside), no fences they just roamed free. So sad. 

I haven't heard about the two that ran off, if I hear something I will update or if someone here is following this story please update. 

v


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

*Update*

 I just received a email message from DVGRR - sadly they were only able to save 20 dogs. One was poisened by a neighbor and they were not able to find the two that ran off in the woods. However, they have made arrangements with a rescue in NC to take the dogs once they are found.

 The good news is that as of 9:30 last night the other 20 dogs were warm and safe in their new kennels. Here is a link to Robin's email A Message from Executive Director Robin Adams

V


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll send a donation to help. 

I have been voting for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenge too.

God Bless you DVGRR for all you do, but especially for these 20 dogs in need.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping Up for DVGRR. If you can donate, please visit their website. Please vote for them on the shelter challenge. They could use the money now. http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Voted yesterday & today & donated Great job DVGRR!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dvgrr*

DVGRR Rescued 20 Goldens!!


Here *is the Link to donate to these wonderful GOldens!!!*
General Donation

*READ MORE about their progress here!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/messages/?action=read&tid=54aHYrGU1P1GrU6HT5HuvA#!/DVGRR*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Karen, your link to read about their progress doesn't work.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

MELISSA

*HERE IS DYGRR'S FACEBOOK PAGE:

SEVERAL PLACES here updating the NC Goldens progress:

https://www.facebook.com/messages/?action=read&tid=54aHYrGU1P1GrU6HT5HuvA#!/DVGRR*


----------

